# Questions for you experts?



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, what do I know? I've never shown and don't know the intricacies of showing but I know what I like, and I think Savannah is just beautiful.

Helaine


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, Helaine! Savannah & I appreciate that.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Making the choice to show or not is a big one not only is it a HUGE time commitment also a financial one. I would suggest talking to your breeder about it. Is she on a limited or full registration?? You would also need to think about your reasons for showing. Would you be showing with hopes of breeding her. Would you be using a handler or handling yourself? If this is something you want to pursue I would suggest learning what you can from the breeder and perhaps finding a mentor. Is your girl on K9data? We also like photos. Good luck hope that helped.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Savannah not on the K9data list but you can look up her line through her paternal g-grandfather CH. Nautilus King Neptune and her maternal grandfather Ch. Hillock's Meredreme's Kazaam. I posted a few photos of her under the puppy photo gallery. I don't know anyone locally who show dogs, I live in a small town but I need to contact the golden retriever club in Pittsburgh surely there are a few in that club who shows their dogs. Savannah is on a full registration, Savannah breeder usually only gives limited but she gave me breeding rights. I have always wanted to get into showing dogs and I also would like to breed her. Thanks for the advice. This is all a new ball game for me but it is something I always dreamed of doing.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh well that sounds fun. If you could put her on K9data that would be a good help as the great-grandfathers are a long way back. I do know of the 2 dogs you metioned nice boys. I would start with the Golden Retriever Club of America and finding some club close to you. Also, if you have access to handling classes that would be a great start as well. Sometimes those that teach handling classes are still active in conformation and are willing to take a dedicated person under there wing. There is also a wealth of information here and many that will happily provide information and answers.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I will definetely get her on K9data. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I put Savannah on K9data.com, her full name is Golden Paws Savannah Tayler Strohm. She is only 7 months so she doesn't have any hips, eyes, heart, elbows certification done yet. When she is 2 I am planning on having all that done.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw her pics, she is gorgeous. You could post her pic here by using the "blue" post reply beneath the posted text box. In the new window, hit the paperclip icon.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to look your girl up on k9data yet, but if you are looking to get some really good feedback regarding her conformation I would suggest looking into the CCA (certificate of conformation assessment) program through the Golden Retriever Club of America. (www.grca.org) Assessment with tons of feedback (more than you get at a real conformation trial) is performed by 3 judges and she is scored. I think 7 months is a little early to enter, but probably once she is about a year old would be a good time. 

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: You don't need to be a very good handler for this program... I have no experience at all and Jersey and I did just fine. If you do something wrong (move to fast/slow, don't stack the dog right) the judges will help you.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I saw her pics, she is gorgeous. You could post her pic here by using the "blue" post reply beneath the posted text box. In the new window, hit the paperclip icon.


I think your idea to contact the Greater Pittsburg GRC is a good one if they are local to you. I believe Kazaam's owner is a member of that club and may be someone you could have look at your girl and get an honest opinion of her. Jersey's Mom's idea of the CCA is also a good one, but a dog must be 18 months of age to enter.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

:crossfing Okay, I think I did it. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

There's that pretty little girl. She's a looker, I'd definitely consider it!!!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I just join the GRCA, I will check into this CCA. I also just emailed the Pittsburgh GRC, I am trying to get the ball rolling on joining them. I was hoping she was still too young yet, I just didn't want to be too late in getting her involved. Thanks everyone for being so helpful, I'm a newbie to all of this.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont know much about showing but Savannah is gorgeous.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

was your girl sold to you as a pet or show prospect...I know personally every owner thinks their golden is the most perfect around and there is nothing wrong with that. Does her breeder participate in shows and would she evaluate your girl for you to deem whether she is worthy of being shown? I know its all a crap shoot at evaluation time and there have been some of our pet puppies that turn out to be better than the ones I have kept myself for showing/breeding!! lol good luck in your decision


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Now if I do this CCA program after she's a year old should I start taking her to conformation classes now?


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Her breeder does not show but does do obedience shows.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Tucker has a pretty well know Dad and a pretty good pedigree, but I'm sure he has lots of faults. 

You could have someone who shows evaluate your beautiful pup!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Conformation classes would be nice but not necessary for the CCA. However, they would be another way for you to get an assessment on your girl, and great practice for future conformation shows or fun matches 

You could also look into obedience competition. Titles in obedience that you could earn would be CD (Companion Dog), CDX (Companion Dog Excellent), UD (Utility Dog), etc. And there are the new Rally titles, Agility-all sorts of stuff and titles to earn and display 

Jersey's Mom, Julie, has a CD on her boy-you can see it in her siggy line


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sivin said:


> ..........I know what I like..........
> Helaine


 
Great now I have that Huey Lewis song stuck in my head!

For the OP: Savannah is a beautiful name for your girl!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You never truly know when a breeder lets that one "special" Golden get away.


----------

